# has Nemesis been released in the us?



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

as the title says
Amazon.com: Nemesis (Horus Heresy) (9781844168699): James Swallow: Books

I thought it was coming in august.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Its out of stock on UK amazon so dont know if that measn they have run out of they have marked it out of stock for some other reason.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

try your local gamesworkshop as well. They ussually get things a bit two weeks early. They came out last week on Saturday. GW is trying to breakdown on letting stores sell products early, or so I've been told. So they are no longer sold a month in advanced as was the norm.


----------



## nocturnalK (Jun 15, 2010)

ive had mine pre-orded for months, its not out on amazon uk for another 2 weeks yet


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

In the future you should wait for it to come in GW unless you are a bookstore member and you want to save money. If you find it in your local GW you could try canceling your order.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Amazon is pretty useless when it comes to preorders of HH stuff, stick wih BL or your local GW


----------



## Cloysterpete (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah but Amazon are half the price so that more than makes up for them not selling before release date.


----------



## Cloysterpete (Apr 30, 2010)

nocturnalK said:


> ive had mine pre-orded for months, its not out on amazon uk for another 2 weeks yet


I've had Prospero Burns on pre-order (£3.99 :victory for months, still months to go lol. Funny how they list everything sooo far in advance of the release date.


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

You can order it on borders right now.


----------



## donskar (Apr 8, 2010)

Just my humble opinion, but let's try to support our local businesses, wherever they may be. Otherwise, in the real 40K it'll be Googlezon ruling the world (with MicroApple fighting a guerilla war).


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

donskar said:


> Just my humble opinion, but let's try to support our local businesses, wherever they may be. Otherwise, in the real 40K it'll be Googlezon ruling the world (with MicroApple fighting a guerilla war).


Touche, and a nice analogy at that. I usually buy my books/Black Library products either from my local Games Workshop or one of the Waterstones.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

finally got my copy (along with throne of lies) yesterday in the mail from the BL website.


----------

